# June 2015: "Deception" Voting Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Jun 15, 2015)

Please take the time to *read the entries* and vote for the *three poems you consider most deserving*. It is *imperative* that you *use ALL THREE VOTES.

*Those who vote for less than three entries or who vote for their own work will be regarded as "spoiled votes" and discounted.
*
Members who vote for their own work will also have their entry disqualified*, so please double check your votes before submitting them. Members who create duplicate accounts to vote for themselves will also have their entry disqualified and all of their accounts banned.

The entrant who receives most votes gets a one month FoWF subscription and the Laureate award.


*Please leave comments and/or feedback in this thread.
*

*Those who care to utilize the "like" function may now click to their heart's content.

**
This poll will close on June** 25th, 2015 at 7:00pm EST*.


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 16, 2015)

Fabulous Work Poets!! Each poem was so original, and each poet used this prompt in a unique way.. Sooo well done, Thanks for the awesome read.. Peace always... jul


----------



## Nellie (Jun 16, 2015)

Voted, and again, a difficult decision because they are all good poems!


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jun 16, 2015)

I post bearing grave news. Unfortunately, a voter cast a single vote thereby forcing us to discount it.

*PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, BE SURE YOU CAST ALL 3 OF YOUR VOTES BEFORE CLICKING ON "VOTE NOW"!*


----------



## Gillmanjoe (Jun 17, 2015)

nice poems

I voted.


----------



## escorial (Jun 17, 2015)

Voted thrice....


----------



## -xXx- (Jun 17, 2015)

sometimes difficult decisions are bittersweet.
it's awesome when great poetry is hard to choose between.
many faces of deception are named here.
*invites readers to vote*


----------



## Greimour (Jun 18, 2015)

Voted.

Working so much this month I haven't had time to be on or even participate, but I got to read them all and vote at least <3

Was stuck between 4 so I wrote each of them on a piece of paper and selected at random. That's a fair way, right? >.<

Well anyway, nice work guys.


----------



## aj47 (Jun 21, 2015)

Help! I am on a tablet ... I cannott find the poll.


----------



## Mesafalcon (Jun 22, 2015)

Chester's Daughter said:


> I post bearing grave news. Unfortunately, a voter cast a single vote thereby forcing us to discount it.
> 
> *PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, BE SURE YOU CAST ALL 3 OF YOUR VOTES BEFORE CLICKING ON "VOTE NOW"!*



*I did! All three!*

Looks like some are _close_.


----------



## Phil Istine (Jun 22, 2015)

This is such a difficult choice.  I may end up doing what someone else did with a random draw of the best ones as I regard quite a few as being equal but different.  I've not participated recently.  It became apparent to me that I needed to cut my teeth on another poetry challenge where I have the opportunity to edit after the first attempt.


----------



## aj47 (Jun 22, 2015)

astroannie said:


> Help! I am on a tablet ... I cannott find the poll.


I chose the [Full Site] button and did it that way 

Great work everyone.


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jun 22, 2015)

Yes, good work, tricky to choose but I've picked out three of them. :thumbl:


----------



## Phil Istine (Jun 24, 2015)

There's no "all of the above" option.


----------

